# homemade doggie + human matching bling!



## lotus (Aug 26, 2011)

i wanted a cute bit of bling for my furbaby but could never find exactly what i wanted, so i decided to make it myself!

i love matching things with Clover, when we go out, we sometimes wear matching clothes! (i know its a little sad! lol)




























i initially made mine into a ring, but as i use my hands a lot (i make accessories for a living) it got in the way, so i made it into a necklace as above.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Unique!


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

What a lovely idea!! I make jewellery as a hobby and this has given me loads of ideas for me and pixie. You should sell the matching accessories its a great idea! xxx


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That's great, you can make one for each season, or holiday.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

awww, cool idea! LOVE IT!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*matching*

:hello1ooh-im gonna steal that idea!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I LOVE that!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice, I wish I could make jewlery, I'm not very handy


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i sell charms like this on my pandara style bracelets. matchin it with your dogs is a good idea x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Love them , so nice !!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Very cute


----------

